# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Konfigurimi i Mikrotik-ut!

## The Pathfinder

Pershendetje.
Kam vene nje mikrotik, per ndarjen te barabarte te internetit, te klienteve.
Por shoh qe tek konfigurimi i Modemit tim, me leviz shpesh IP.
Me shkon 192.168.240.22, pas 10 min me shkon 192.168.240.229, etj
Por ne kete menyre, mua me del jashte loje konfigurimi i mikrotik-ut, apo jo?

Ndersa kur e shoh ne internet, IP, time e kam te njejte.
Me duhet ta ndryshoj tek konfigurimi i Modemit, qe te mos e ndryshoj me Mikrotik-un?

Kjo eshte loje e Albtelecomit, qe po na e ben cdo 2-3 muaj, na nderron IP, pasi nuk kam me ate IP qe pata kur konfigurova mikrotikun tim.
Nga 240.36 qe e kisha, me eshte bere .240.8.

Mund te kem ndonje ide, me te qarte, ne ate qe duhet te bej!

P.S. Modemi eshte Billion!
Dhe e di pak a shume si konfigurohet, e kam bere edhe here tjeter.

----------


## SilenT-Killer

shko te ip firewall nat aty e ben to masqured

----------


## h4ck3r.eXe

ke router apo e ben lidhjen me PPPoE

----------


## The Pathfinder

Kam ne dore nje mikrotik.
Ka qene ne funksion, pasi e ka rregulluar dikush tjeter, por mu desh ta formatoja per arsye te ndryshimit te IP qe kam bere!

Dhe nuk me kryen me te njejtin funksion!

Une e marr linjen ADSL nga modemi dhe e fus ne nje nga kartat e rrjetit, i provoj te dyja qe te funksionojne, por asnjera nuk me kryen procesin e nxjerres se internetit!

E formatova PC me WIN XP SP2, dhe te dyja kartat e rrjetit me funksionin, shume mire!

Ne te dyja kartat, secila te provuar tek e tek, Pc kishte internet!
E provova qe njerin nga kartat tashme ta bej shpendares te rrjetit ne nje PC tjeter, por kam internet!

Kompjuteri client ne kete rast, dergonte sinjal, por nuk merrte!

Ndersa serveri, kryente lidhjen ne rregull!

dhe Mikrotiku eshte konfiguruar sipas kesaj menyre:




ku eshte klecka?!

----------


## The Pathfinder

po kam router!

----------


## E=mc²

> po kam router!


Cfare versioni e ke mikrotikun.

----------


## GuJack20

Lexo njehere tutorialin qe kam postuar per konfigurimin e nje ruteri mikrotik tek forumi "trajnime e leksione". Aty besoj do e gjesh zgjidhjen. Nese jo me shkruaj perseri

----------


## The Pathfinder

pas ekzekutimit te ketij video tutoriali qe kam postuar, pashe edhe tutorialin shqip qe eshte postuar ketu.
dhe gjithcka ishte ne rregull, me te dyja tutorialet!

Por ka ndonje menyre per te bere share karten e rrjetit te LAN-it, pasi keshtu degjova dicka.


Mikrotik eshte bere nje PC i thjeshte!
Ka punuar dikur me pare nga Modemi futej ne mikrotik dhe nga mikrotiku interneti shperndahej ne switch dhe me pas ne te gjithe networkun!

----------


## GuJack20

Nuk po te kuptoj Pathfinder. Cfare do te thuash me "share" karten e LAN.
Nese e ke fjalen qe te kesh shume kompjutera qe te gjithe bashke lidhen ne Internet me ane te MikroTik, mjafton qe te lidhesh nje switch (ose hub) tek karta LAN dhe te gjithe PC e tjere ti lidhesh tek ai switch.

Nese jo, a ben dot nje skeme me ane te paint ose photoshop ose Visio qe te kuptoj me mire??

Pershendetje

----------


## The Pathfinder

Dua qe karten LAN te mikrotikut te shperndaje internetin!
Si behet kjo gje?!

----------


## GuJack20

Ashtu sic e ke Pathfinder. Nuk ka ndonje konfigurim me shume se cfare eshte thene ne tutorial dhe ti tashme e ke bere ne MikroTik. Thjesht jepi kompjutereve te salles Ip ne rangun e Ip locale te mikrotik dhe per gateway vendosi Ip locale te mikrotik (Ip a kartes locale). Kaq mjafton dhe Kompjuteret do kene internet.

Per te bere bandwidth shaping (pra per ti limituar kompjuteret) pastaj duhet te perdoresh Queue, po brenda tek MikroTik

----------


## The Pathfinder

e kuptova... shume... shume flm
Pasi une si gateway vendosja IP e modemit!

Shume... shume flm!
Do e bej prove sot dhe do tju kthej pergjigje!

Edhe nje pyetje te vogel, Si WAN te vendos IP e ISP? apo te modemit?!

----------


## GuJack20

Normalisht te modemit nese modemi eshte ai qe ben dial PPPoE. 
Nje mundesi tjeter me e mire do ishte te konfiguroje modemin si bridge (pra si nje "tel" virtual) dhe pastaj te ishte mikrotiku ai qe bente dial PPPoE. Ne kete menyre do i kishe gjerat akoma me shume nen kontroll.

----------


## The Pathfinder

> Normalisht te modemit nese modemi eshte ai qe ben dial PPPoE. 
> Nje mundesi tjeter me e mire do ishte te konfiguroje modemin si bridge (pra si nje "tel" virtual) dhe pastaj te ishte mikrotiku ai qe bente dial PPPoE. Ne kete menyre do i kishe gjerat akoma me shume nen kontroll.



me fal per injorancen... si behet kjo gje?!

----------


## GuJack20

Tek modemi duhet te futesh dhe te gjesh nje opsion "bridge", pra jo router. Ne kete menyre pastaj mbasi ta kesh bere (lidhja e kabllove nuk ndryshon), tek mikrotik i jep  PPP -> New PPPoE Client. Aty i jep username dhe password qe perdor per PPPoE dhe je OK.

----------


## The Pathfinder

I ndoqa hapat e videos.
IP e modemit e kam 192.168.1.254 dhe ia vendosa si WAN mikrotikut!
IP e LAN 192.168.1.1......
Gateway = 192.168.1.254... tek hotspot > route...


Por prape, mikrotiku nuk me funksionon  :i ngrysur:

----------


## GuJack20

192.168.1.254 eshte IP private...pra modemi jot eshte konfiguruar ne menyren router. Si perfundim pra nuk duhet tja vendosesh at ip mikrotikut por:

Wan i mikrotikut: 192.168.1.150
Route (gateway) i mikrotikut: 192.168.1.254

Lan i mikrotikut: 192.168.2.1

Ndersa ip e PC te lanit do jene 192.168.2.x ku x=2 - 254

Mos harro masquerade ke mikrotik.

Nese perton te ndryshosh IP e PC te rrjetit athere ndrysho IP e Modemit ne dicka te nje rangu tjeter. Ne ate menyre nuk do kesh nevoje te meresh fare me PC e rrjetit.

----------


## The Pathfinder

ahh, po edhe dicka, nese i vendos IP modemit = ....0.254 do me funksionoje?!

----------


## The Pathfinder

Jo mo vlla, sdo me u bo ai mikrotiku!

po te te bashkengjis nje foto te konfigurimit te mikrotikut pas videos me IP e veta!

dhe LAN!


Si DNS name i vura 192.168.2.1...
prape asgje!

Apo me keshillon thjesht te formatoj PC mikrotik dhe me pas te procedoj sipas tutorialit shqip?!

----------


## GuJack20

Jo lal. Ske nevoje ta formatosh.
Gateway tek kompjuterat klient nuk duhet vene ai .1.254 por .2.1

GJithcka tjeter duket OK

Nese prape nuk arrin ta besh futem une ke ndonje PC i joti me logmein (nuk pertoj) dhe eshte pune 2 minutshe  :buzeqeshje:  por jo sot se 1 majin e duam pushim  :buzeqeshje:

----------

